# 2008 Specialized P2 cromo VS Azonic steelhead



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Which one is the better one? I'll be doing more street than dirt, and more skatepark than dirt too.

Also, have anyone of you guys heard of a brand called A-Gang? It's polish or hungarian or something, but back in Croatia the local shop gets around 25% discount or something of all new products cause of the war 10 years ago i dunno, but yeah they're really expensive online but in the shop they're really cheap, and in Croatia the dudes there don't know about made in Taiwan and all that...so it's not fake for sure.

If you've heard of A-Gang...do they make good or bad frames?
Specialized p2 cromo 2008 vs steelhead.

Thanks,

-.---.-


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

ive heard of a company Author bikes that make a frame called the A-gang
maybe thats what your looking at and they look pretty good
just because specializes crazy price increase id go with the steelhead


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ok dude thanks!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

oh yeah I can't read czech but maybe you'd know: is the expensive one made of steel or alu? Thanks!


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

i checked out their frames on line look decent to me

the frame style on the A gang am looks like aluminum

http://www.authorbicycles.com/en/kola/katalog/&cid=718


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ye i'm not really a big fan of aluminium, butI'll guess I'll just go to by LBS next summer and ask em what they think of it, plus it's around 25% discount off all distributors so anythings cheap there...

Thanks dudes,

BTW if your attracted by the prices...the LBS doesn't ahve their own website...they don't know much about internet there...


----------

